# Anyone smoke a Digiorno frozen pizza?



## joep1999

I have a smoke hollow propane smoker.. I have done ribs, sausage, chicken, fattys and anything you can wrap in bacon.. But I have a bunch of frozen pizzas in the freezer and was wondering if anyone did them and how? And how they turned out

Thanks

Joe


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Crank up the heat and throw them In there. You'll get a smokey flavor on them but it won't be exactly like a wood fired pizza.


----------



## pc farmer

I do all the time.   Cook hot.  Works well.


----------



## joep1999

Hot high? 350? And about how long? 

Thanks


----------



## pc farmer

That will work.  Never timed it.   Just till cheese is melted and the crust is the way you want it


----------



## chef jimmyj

What these guy said. My MES won't go high enough but if I had a Gasser or Pellet Pooper, Pizza would be a regular item with Oak being wood of choice...JJ


----------



## joep1999

Thanks... One final question... Do you put it in frozen?


----------



## SmokinAl

joep1999 said:


> Thanks... One final question... Do you put it in frozen?


No, thaw it out first.

Al


----------



## gary s

Cool  

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Might want to hold off on eating those pizzas!!!

http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/pm_/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=od:5eE4Qgej


----------

